# Females: What is too kinky?



## ROCKACHAW (May 11, 2010)

My girlfriend refers to me being "too kinky" but in the beginning of our relationship, she was fine with being naughty every now and then. Is being creative in the bedroom different from being kinky? What is considered by most women to be "too kinky"? Females, please take the poll, in so that some of us "kinky" men know when we take it too far.


----------



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

LOL wheres the none of the above answer??


----------



## ROCKACHAW (May 11, 2010)

So your vote is that none of the mentioned are "too kinky"?:smthumbup:


----------



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

ROCKACHAW said:


> So your vote is that none of the mentioned are "too kinky"?:smthumbup:


Mine too. One, some or all may not be to some people's tastes and as with everything nothing should be undertaken without both being prepared/happy to do so..... but as described no, not one of them is 'too kinky'. By a long chalk.


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

I agree (not a female though). My wife and I have done all of those things plus items not even anywhere near that list...

Frankly for my wife and myself nothing much is really considered off-limits. We both have been willing to try most anything once. The only thing we both agree on is we want it only to be us, no one else. That's just our choice, nothing saying wanting an extra is bad/wrong if you do choose to go that route. We just don't want to go there.


----------



## Momof3kids (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm with everyone else... None of those are even remotely kinky in my book!


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

You forgot to add where she pretends to be the wealthy, sexually frustrated heiress and she sits in the backseat of the car while you drive and wear a chaffeur hat and listen to her problems.


----------



## lbell629 (May 10, 2010)

None of the above...


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

too kinky for me would be um...using a strap on on my husband lol

none of that is too kinky


----------



## Mrs. Segedy (Apr 17, 2010)

SweetiepieMI said:


> LOL wheres the none of the above answer??


:iagree:

None of it's too kinky. Sit down and ask her what she finds to be too kinky. You're not gonna get the right answer from any of us seeing as we haven't witnessed or took part in your bedroom life. So just be honest and talk to her about it.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

wow, none of that is allowed in my house


----------



## finallyseewhy (May 1, 2010)

Those are all pretty calm LOL but we have done some pretty wild things too


----------



## toolate (Sep 22, 2009)

None of the above....


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

69ing *BUT *with lights on?
Such a fine distinction!


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

none of that is too kinky. My H and I get WAY wilder than that...he loves my sexual confidence and that i'm not shy about the things we try. He says that itself is sexy.


----------



## ROCKACHAW (May 11, 2010)

ok MommyBean,
You are a woman....give me some advice to encourage some kinky stuff in the bedroom!!


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

Can you get her to duscuss HER fantasies? Maybe there is something there, that the both of your could try together, that would encourage her to open up. As for toys, some of the toys they market can look a little intimidating for some women....is there a store like Hustler Hollywood near you, or even in the next town? If so, maybe going in and looking around would get her intrigued about being more adventuresome. 
If she was interested in some of this before, but not now...whats changed about her? Has something changed in a way that her self esteem may have faltered a bit? A while back, my husband stood me in front of a mirror and asked me what I liked about myself. Then, he proceeded to tell me what HE saw when he looked at me...and guess what....those flaws that I picked apart all the time...never even register with him. That did a lot for how comfortable I was with myself.


----------



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

Lovers Lane is a great place to go to as well. They definitely have some kinkier things there, but they also have tons of fun toys for couples. Just find out what shes comfortable with and start there. Maybe tell her you want to try blind-folding, thats very tame compared to most of the things you can do, but I think it would be a good place to start


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

I say we do about half of those...with me being the one enjoying them..would love to do all of them..plus another 10 even kinkier ones...
If you cant be kinky with your partner..that sucks...


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

A lot of married guys wrongly suppose that their wives will not do kinky stuff. This is entirely wrong. The fact that they *appear * prudish just adds more flame to the "forbidden" aspect and will actually make the experience hotter for them.

It's often a matter of having the confidence to lead them into it. Sometimes it is better to command than ask. For instance, if a man wants to try a bit of light S&M, he could simply say to his wife during the heat of passionate sex - "slap my ass" - and he may well find she does it. But if he says you know honey I really wish you were willing to be more adventurous and do stuff like spanking - the answer will be know.

Once he gets her to slap his ass - and if he is in on top during the missionary position his ass is an ideal target - he can playfully slap her ass right back. Soon it will become apparent who likes slapping and who likes being slapped.

This is what communication is all about. It does not always involve the mouth...

But it often involves the ears. About years ago, I began to realise that from time to time my wife was dropping hints about what turned her on. It was very subtle. But I have trained myself to listen out for these hints now. The result is electric. If a woman drops a hint, and you follow it up, you are virtually guaranteed to get a good result - it's what they have been fantasising about.

And don't get me started on "women who don't fantasise". There is no such beast. All people fantasise. It's just that it's not always formal. A fantasy is taking place whenever a person thinks or daydreams about something that is not actually happening in the present, right here right now.

So for instance, the most uneventful of women will daydream at least once a month (during ovulation perhaps) about her husband coming home early and having his wicked way with her. It may be just a passing thought - but if she were wired up to all sorts of monitoring equipment, we would observe a quickening of the heart rate, and even a little moisture being generated between her legs.

The above counts as fantasy guys  Now some people go to town on this, and others don't.

So for instance, when most men fantasise, it is a lot more obvious and concrete. During masturbation, they will will select a favourite fantasy to accompany their self pleasuring, and quite often they will orgasm during the hottest part of the fantasy - so I hear


----------



## x2startermom (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm also None of the above. The only thing I WILL NEVER do is eat out someones glutious maximus. Sorry but that just grosses me out to the point of throwing up. Mentioning it turns my stomach.


----------



## bumpgrind1 (Mar 29, 2010)

I write personalized fantasy stories. PM me for info, it'll put sum smoke in the sheets!


----------



## tattoomommy (Aug 14, 2009)

Maybe you can all clue me in on here... I DO NOT get what the excitement is about anal! There is a perfectly wonderful entrance...why use the back door?? My H ALWAYS wants to do that. It makes me nervous to be completely honest. I don't know why, It just does. I would love opinions from both sides!!


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

tattoomommy said:


> Maybe you can all clue me in on here... I DO NOT get what the excitement is about anal! There is a perfectly wonderful entrance...why use the back door?? My H ALWAYS wants to do that. It makes me nervous to be completely honest. I don't know why, It just does. I would love opinions from both sides!!


Because it feels good  
Why does it make you nervous?


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

The back door is not a better , um, entrance. It's just a nice change of pace if I were to get it. she won't so I don't.

If someone is always pressing to do anything beyond someone's personal comfort zone, it turns the whole thing into fetish fulfillment and a kind of a buzzkill. I think most people get that.


----------



## cowboyfan (Nov 15, 2009)

tattoomommy said:


> Maybe you can all clue me in on here... I DO NOT get what the excitement is about anal! There is a perfectly wonderful entrance...why use the back door?? My H ALWAYS wants to do that. It makes me nervous to be completely honest. I don't know why, It just does. I would love opinions from both sides!!


I think the fascination is more to do with it's taboo nature and the fact that it's just different...in my opinion it's not nearly as satisfying as 'the main entrance' but actually enjoyed switching things up once in a while. But as with anything, do what you're comfortable with because I can't imagine being forced or guilted into an act like this would be much fun for either of you.


----------



## 2Daughters (May 13, 2010)

I recently found out from my friends,since our separation just how kinky my wife is:rofl:...seriously though why do some females like to be choked while getting pounded?


----------



## Millania007 (Nov 16, 2009)

2Daughters, the orgasm is supposed to be more intense while being choked but I would never try that, its very dangerous, now thats freegin' kinky wow
but to the OP-none of the above


----------



## 2Daughters (May 13, 2010)

Ya..I thought it was kinky and kinda freaked but kept it to myself..I thought to myself :scratchhead:"have I been out of touch that long? what happened to this lady in her previous relationships?"...then decided 'well I'm gonna get mine hope she does:smthumbup:'


----------



## tattoomommy (Aug 14, 2009)

I guess i just worry that too much can go wrong. He's messed around the region before usually during oral and I never minded it. I think the thought of his size scares me as he's very large and we all ready struggle with normal sex at times because he's so big. Not to mention I've heard horror stories about it with it making a mess and that would just be awful!! He definitely doesn't pressure me though! He just laughs bc when I've been drunk I havent been so adamant against it lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Millania007 (Nov 16, 2009)

too kinky? 
giving it to him with a strap on in his back door-no thanks-thankfully he is not into this..


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

Too kinky for me would be anything that both didnt agree was pleasurable. If both agree its enjoyable then I think it can be safely explored. 

For the Mrs. Too kinky is anything that involves others she is only into one on one. I would love to explore a 3some but because that is beyond her limits I am ok not going there.

I am happy she loves to be tied up and turned into a sex slave. We have our safe words such as yellow meaning your nearing an edge or I am a bit uncomfortable and Red means stop.

Anal has been off limits for her because of medical issues left since kids. I am ok with that too.

Too kinky for me? It would take alot for me to use the word Red


----------



## sntdwn2ufrmhvn (May 20, 2010)

there is not much that is "too kinky" for me..lol. me and my last b/f even tried anal play w/ him..it was his idea tho. not into actual violence tho like choking, or anything too violent. but all the choices you gave are not that kinky IMO.


----------



## unloved (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh, I thought this was a checklist. :smthumbup:


----------



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

:iagree::lol::iagree:

hahahaha thats pretty damn funny


----------



## Equity (May 29, 2010)

Do you have a "none of the above" comment. Been there, done that, might do it tonight.


----------



## youngb (Jun 1, 2010)

I would definitely say nothing mentioned was "too kinky" pretty mainstream stuff you spoke of...


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

cherrypie18 said:


> too kinky for me would be um...using a strap on on my husband lol
> 
> none of that is too kinky


Using a strap on on my husband too kinky, no way - my favorite activity!

:lol:


----------



## BlazinD (Oct 15, 2010)

Millania007 said:


> too kinky?
> giving it to him with a strap on in his back door-no thanks-thankfully he is not into this..


WTF is the big deal about men who like their buttholes licked, fingered, prodded, poked, or pounded? The argument I tend to hear is: "Well he is probably gay or bi-curious if he likes THAT sort of thing"...with a snicker. I like all of the above and I am not gay in any way, shape, or form. Gay men are attracted to MEN...I am attracted to women AND love my butthole being serviced. Imagine that. Just because the strap-on is in the shape of a penis doesn't make the man gay...it's the only shape that will fit...a square won't a rectangle won't a star won't etc. 

It's 2010 people...where married folks don't sleep in separate beds anymore and men can have their buttholes serviced without being gay


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

Gee, I thought I was sheltered, but I guess not.  None of those seem too kinky to me. Although years ago, they would have. 

What a particular woman thinks is kinky is a very individual thing. If you think she might think something is too kinky, you really need to talk to her. She's the only one that can tellyou what she thinks.


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

i have always viewed being kinky is like adding cream to the cake


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Sex toy can be kinky depends on who and how you're gonna play with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

None of that seems to kinky to me. Only thing I haven't done on the list is anal and tying up...but the anal parts on me(work in progress) and he has shown no interest in tying up.


----------



## bumpgrind1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Nothing on that white bread list is to kinky. But I think my first wife is doing pony shows in Tijuana nowadays.


----------



## geekchick (Oct 23, 2010)

Nothing on that list I would even consider kinky. You'll have to sit down with her and ask because sometimes asking during sex could kill the mood if she's not into it.Know each others limits and use safety words. for toys or kinky beginner kits try websites like adam and eve or like this one

Extreme Restraints: Bondage Gear - Sex Toys - ****ing Machines
for ideas...


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

umm yea... Have to agree with all respondants... Not kinky at all....just normal stuff on that list

OMG 69 with lights on? 

haha shameful


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Star said:


> Haha, prefer strobes myself, Lol!!!


and dry ice with the strobes?????


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

sweetiepiemi said:


> lol wheres the none of the above answer??



ditto!


----------



## RAYMOND (Feb 5, 2010)

We would never watch porn together or do anal or oral, but boy can she use that hairbrush.


----------



## Erom (Jan 24, 2012)

none of those would fall into the TOO kinky category as far as I'm concerned... and some of those we have tried (and all of those I would like to try again...) 

some of them a "little" kinky, but definitely not "TOO" kinky


----------



## Erom (Jan 24, 2012)

tattoomommy said:


> Maybe you can all clue me in on here... I DO NOT get what the excitement is about anal! There is a perfectly wonderful entrance...why use the back door?? My H ALWAYS wants to do that. It makes me nervous to be completely honest. I don't know why, It just does. I would love opinions from both sides!!


like the saying about climbing a mountain... "because it's there" is one reason for interest/excitement about it, because it's been considered taboo and out of the ordinary, makes it of more interest, the thought of DP, even with toys filling one or more entrances, Myself, I liked the "thought" of her ass filled with a butt plug more than I actually felt it during sex

For guys there's supposedly the prostrate stimulation/milking thing, and with women, not sure.... would like to hear more about that myself.... maybe covered on another thread... or will be in the near future...


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

My husband thinks tying up is too far out, but I don't. I would love to do it but he thinks it's degrading to me and so far won't. Doing the choking thing is too kinky for me, but not a pair of fuzzy handcuffs or being tied to the bed.

Other than that, that's pretty tame stuff there.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't like the idea of being tied up or handcuffed so I wouldn't allow that.

We have done everything else in the poll. :smthumbup:


----------



## Erom (Jan 24, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> My husband thinks tying up is too far out, but I don't. I would love to do it but he thinks it's degrading to me and so far won't. Doing the choking thing is too kinky for me, but not a pair of fuzzy handcuffs or being tied to the bed.
> 
> Other than that, that's pretty tame stuff there.


The choking thing not so much TOO kinky, just of no interest to either of us, and just to test him, I found some items at Home Depot, called Husky Hang Alls - the 18" velcro strap fits nicely on wrists and ankles, you might try a little self bondage (let him discover you and see where it leads...   (I like them much better than the fuzzy handcuffs and for $5 a piece, a little more in the price range for experimenting... and a hole punch will also allow you to actually put small pat locks on them if you want to get a little more secure and he wants to go a "little" farther with it...


----------

